# FAST TRACK Visa Processing



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

I know that many of us waiting for our visa to be approved are frustrated. 

Would you pay to take that pain away? 

I would pay a $250 to have my visa fast-tracked. Part of the cash could be used for additional 'fast track' staff or paying bonuses to existing workers who worked the 'fast-track shift' as overtime.

Do you think that there is any milage here?

AA


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

AndyA said:


> I know that many of us waiting for our visa to be approved are frustrated.
> 
> Would you pay to take that pain away?
> 
> ...


Well, paying for faster processing would have to be cost prohibitive enough to ensure that only a small group of people pay for it, otherwise you would be in the same situation with everyone 'fast-tracked'. Personally, if I could pay right now for my visa to be processed today I would happily hand over $10,000.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you'd probably end up in exactly the same position applicants are in right now as I'msure most would opt for the 'fast-track' option defeating the object of it being 'fast' tracked :lol:

It's a lovely thought though 

Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> I think you'd probably end up in exactly the same position applicants are in right now as I'msure most would opt for the 'fast-track' option defeating the object of it being 'fast' tracked :lol:
> 
> It's a lovely thought though
> 
> Dolly


yup $250 is a little measly for priority processing


----------



## moguel (Mar 29, 2010)

well, if you consider the costs we pay for the visa, 250 is cheap... but would be great.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

extra payment could generate extra staff = faster processing (in an ideal world).

mattjones - I'm sure an aussie would marry you for $10k!!!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

AndyA said:


> extra payment could generate extra staff = faster processing (in an ideal world).
> 
> mattjones - I'm sure an aussie would marry you for $10k!!!


I don't think my wife would appreciate that


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

250? i would not mind paying 1000 for it.. mind it, when converted it is not a small amount for an Indian


----------

